# building custom consoles ....



## b_boy02000 (Aug 18, 2002)

does anyone know how to do it? can you post pix of it and give steps on how to do it


----------



## DroptLinkin (Sep 11, 2002)

i know how to do it. there are a couple different ways. no pics though


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

yeah i need to know also, can i build a seat out of some wood with alot of padding????? and how do i do that overlapped velvet that they do????? i wanna know


----------



## Jd's64impala (Jun 15, 2003)

hit up weird 62 on here he has pics


----------



## b_boy02000 (Aug 18, 2002)

i kinda got a start on my console but i quit cuz i didnt know what i should do next with it


----------



## bncrzy (Jun 12, 2002)

for the curves u can get a piece of door skin and soak it in water then shape it to the center (nail it) are u going to wrinkle it or put biscuits? u glue the foam on and mark the bscuits. cut into the foam about 1/4 way (not too sure) so the fabric can make the square. u need to get a drill with a hole saw and cut the corners for buttons.u start laying the fabric down and keep it tight as work down.insert the buttons and staple the back to keep them in place. for the wrinkle u gather the material and staple as u go.


----------



## Merry Melodies (Nov 4, 2002)

Ill post a how to on a complete interior in a month or two here in teh forum and on my site www.merrymelodies.com Full radical interior on a cutlass supreme

on the console and everything else if your gonna use fiberglass afterwards use a staple gun on the pieces but with really long staples it takes longer when you have to screw everything togheter

i use staples on all my pieces the seats get fiberglassed afterwards so it dont make a difference on the console and floor there aint no need for fiberglass just staple the pieces togheter and on the top use Cardboard if your gonna lay down mirrors if your gonna lay down material on the top you got to use HardBoard also if you cant bend 1/4 plywood the way you want just use hardboard


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

what are you talking about......you lay mirrors on cardboard?......look a car gets very very moist inside, thats a fact. Cardboard is only used for glueing to the back of the foam, to keep the pillow straight, and to shoot the stapples in when you wrap the fabric around the edge.


----------



## Merry Melodies (Nov 4, 2002)

ok so instead of it getting to moist and you not using it for anything liek i described you still use it behind your foam and woul still get moist and you dont use any type of cardboard go to a upholstery shop they have actual cardboard there its not like the one you get off boxes its single layer and usually made for actual home seats and couches

unless you where to take a foam and actually wet teh material i dont see how it would bug even normal cardboard when you glue your foam you actually shoot glue on the cardboard anyway 



Last edited by Merry Melodies at Aug 15 2003, 12:10 PM


----------



## Merry Melodies (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Aug 15 2003, 12:05 PM
> *what are you talking about......you lay mirrors on cardboard?......look a car gets very very moist inside, thats a fact. Cardboard is only used for glueing to the back of the foam, to keep the pillow straight, and to shoot the stapples in when you wrap the fabric around the edge.*


 when i do my biscuits i do them straight to the wood im working on i dont back them with cardboard although its a good idea for turns never though about that the onyl tiem i ever use cardboard is when im doing center consoles on top to cover the whole then mirrors lay on top of it


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

nah man dont do that, it gonne look like shit after a few years trust me, if you want mirrors and the surface is bend or round or whatever, just use some plywood or i dunno, realy thin bendable wood, then glue the mirrors on with regular woodglue, the white stuff, it works great, that how i do it and i wanted to replace a mirror because there was a scratch in it, damnnnnn i had to break it with a hammer and get all the pieces out with alot of force,it was that tight.


----------



## Merry Melodies (Nov 4, 2002)

true you got a good point if i where to replace glasses on a console i would have to break the whole thing up the hardboard is actually stiffer not completely bendable but it aint as hard to bent as plywood and on the consoles i do i do all kinds of turns on it so its kinda hard to bend that shit the way you like

its like shit i dont know how to describe ill see if i can get a pic of some of it it comes in 1/8 and 1/4 inch its same thing as cardboard only its stiffer i get it for like 2 dollars for a sheet about 1 yard 

its cheaper then the plywood for 12 and for the other hardboard for 6
i allways use liquid nails on the glass and everything never had problems but wood glue would probably be better and cheaper cause liquid nails is way too expensive


----------



## himae15 (May 16, 2003)

yea can you jus make the console the same way as making fiberglass boxes for subwoofers? use fabric, staple it and then use resin and mat to get the shape?


----------



## Merry Melodies (Nov 4, 2002)

yeah you can i just really like wood lol

but yeah you can and you can come out with alot better stuff if it was straight out of fiberglass cause you can make anything with fiberglass


----------

